# Fancazzista



## o0Lullaby0o

Ciao a tutti!

Ultima parola che non ho capito nella canzone di Vecchioni "Questi Fantasmi": "giovani pirla *fancazzisti* che hanno un trip e fammi santa Meryl Streep". Penso che siamo nel contesto di giovani che si fanno un spinello e che fanno il pirlo.

Però, non capisco il riferimento a Meryl Streep. Perché lei?!

Grazie per il vostro aiuto e scusatemi d'annoiarvi con tutte le mie domande


----------



## ilasimo

Ciao Lullaby,
fancazzisti significa letteralmente "che non hanno voglia di fare/ che non fanno un cazzo"
si definisce fancazzista una persona che non ha voglia di fare niente o una persona che perde tempo

pirla è un insulto non particolarmente forte di cui puoi trovare varie traduzioni in rete (vedi: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirla)

non ho trovato riferimenti agli spinelli in questa strofa 

il perché metta Meryl Steep al posto di una qualsiasi altra attrice non te lo so spiegare


----------



## matoupaschat

Fancazzist*a*: sempre con ricerca google.it ==> CLIC


----------



## Manuel xx

Probabile che abbia messo il nome di Meryl Streep per far rima con "trip"...


----------



## o0Lullaby0o

Grazie a voi tre 

Il perché di Meryl Streep viene del fatto che ascoltando la canzone su Youtube, numerose persone dicono che Vecchioni ha ragione di fare un riferimento con l'attrice dunque ho pensato che Streep aveva magari un certo legame con la società italiana (ruolo significante in un film sulla storia/cultura italiana, canzone che lei ha cantata, ecc) ma sembra che mi sono sbagliata


----------

